# Kittens are here!!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

OH my...
I said no ginger ones, but these are SOOO cute,
even my dad the one who doesnt like cats thinks they are 
adoriable! He loves the mum.

She is called Minu - although i dont really like it..
She is 18 months old
She is WAY to thin..
She needs fattening up!!
The kittens are brilliant 
Dont know what sex yet, but i will look soon!

There is a grey tabby
normal tabby
3 black ones ( 1 has one flecks)
i black and white



so elieen, what was the daddy?!



and she is stunning, but had a odd meowwW!! lol

lookign wise i love the grey tabby, but one of the black ones is SO funny!

Only had them an hour!

Now i have to wean them , and sex them, and give them medicine

A few pics


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i said in the other thread, but just incase you miss it, to know the dad eileen will need to know the sexes of kittens


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> i said in the other thread, but just incase you miss it, to know the dad eileen will need to know the sexes of kittens


ye ai saw that and replied  hehe
i need my OH to get home first, i cant do ti by myself, they all escape!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm sure the mum is from Bedford (identical to a young girl I haven't seen for a few weeks). She's gorgeous!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sure the mum is from Bedford (identical to a young girl I haven't seen for a few weeks). She's gorgeous!


i think she came from london area, but im not positive  
aint she lovely!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Are you ever going to be able to give any of them up???

Lots from Bedford go to wood green, sounds like a long shot I know. If she is the one from round here, I think it lived with another ginger kitten (male), but there was also a young black and white male local (could be dad) - they used to spend a lot of time in my garden and she seemed to be in season from an early age, I though she had siamese in her because of her face and her miaow.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Are you ever going to be able to give any of them up???
> 
> Lots from Bedford go to wood green, sounds like a long shot I know. If she is the one from round here, I think it lived with another ginger kitten (male), but there was also a young black and white male local (could be dad) - they used to spend a lot of time in my garden and she seemed to be in season from an early age, I though she had siamese in her because of her face and her miaow.



how odd if it is!!!
she was a stray though..
anyway, lol thank you for your comments!! 

i have to legally give them back, i signed an agreement, very difficult!


p.s if it is, that woudl be bloooming freeky!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck with giving them back, I've got nothing but admiration for you as I'm a sucker and would rehome anything!!!!:lol2:

We sometimes take the kids we work with to Wood Green, and it's so hard not to adopt anything!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Bosscat said:


> Good luck with giving them back, I've got nothing but admiration for you as I'm a sucker and would rehome anything!!!!:lol2:
> 
> We sometimes take the kids we work with to Wood Green, and it's so hard not to adopt anything!!!



hehe
seriously i might temp dad to one, he loves the mum so who knows.. lol


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

They are just so cute. I would keep the grey one and i the black one with the blue eyes. Gorgeous keep the pics coming hun


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous kitties!!! Mom is beautiful!!!


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

the black one with blue eyes is STUNNING:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He/she won't keep the blue eyes... They are "baby blue" as in, the blue that most baby mammals are born with.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone for your comments, more pics in the random cat thread
pg 24
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-24.html


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> i said in the other thread, but just incase you miss it, to know the dad eileen will need to know the sexes of kittens


:lol2: and I said on the other thread that cos none of the kittens are ginger, I don't.

Like I said in the other thread, I would stake my reputation on the father being black!



Bosscat said:


> Lots from Bedford go to wood green, sounds like a long shot I know. If she is the one from round here, I think it lived with another ginger kitten (male), but there was also a young black and white male local (could be dad) - they used to spend a lot of time in my garden and she seemed to be in season from an early age, I though she had siamese in her because of her face and her miaow.


I also said in the other thread that there has to be oriental (or siamese) behind the mother - she has an oriental shaped head - ears are a bit high, but the shape is definitely oriental


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

or there could be more than one daddy?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: and I said on the other thread that cos none of the kittens are ginger, I don't.
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, I would stake my reputation on the father being black!
> 
> I also said in the other thread that there has to be oriental (or siamese) behind the mother - she has an oriental shaped head - ears are a bit high, but the shape is definitely oriental


she has an odd meow, and i have heard (i think) that siamese have odd meows, is that true?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina they dont meow they wow and yowl LOL


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> or there could be more than one daddy?


ooooooooooh can that happen?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina they dont meow they wow and yowl LOL


very truw..
she sounds liek she is goign..
WOwwwww wOOWwwwww WOOWWWwwww

lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

More like this Oriental Blue


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea but not so sharpe on the face, i thin she is a cross 



Shell195 said:


> More like this Oriental Blue


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful Gina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Beautiful Gina


cute eh? stunning.


although elieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
i have a question... MR blue tabby may fav, is EVIL pure evil, he will chase he will bite he will chase you, its actually quite scarey, the others are friendly and play fight, this one goes for the kill!! mum isnt botherd anymore she just goes off as soon as i am there to let her out, as soon as i put her back with her kittens she tries to get away from them, i feel mean to oher


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

The silver tabby is stunning. We had a silver tabby once, she was gorgeous and had 5 toes on each foot..lol

My grey cat Smokey (yeah original I know) had blue eyes as a kitten but she hasnt got them now, shame cos they were gorgeous.

This is her


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> cute eh? stunning.
> 
> 
> although elieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
> i have a question... MR blue tabby may fav, is EVIL pure evil, he will chase he will bite he will chase you, its actually quite scarey, the others are friendly and play fight, this one goes for the kill!! mum isnt botherd anymore she just goes off as soon as i am there to let her out, as soon as i put her back with her kittens she tries to get away from them, i feel mean to oher


How old are the kittens?

Is mum still feeding?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> How old are the kittens?
> 
> Is mum still feeding?


4 weeks, and yup


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> 4 weeks, and yup


Ah not old enough to keep them away from mum then. Poor girlie must be finding it tough if she wants to get away from them.

They are totally gorgeous though and your doing a great job. I hope to be doing the same soon with dogs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> Ah not old enough to keep them away from mum then. Poor girlie must be finding it tough if she wants to get away from them.
> 
> They are totally gorgeous though and your doing a great job. I hope to be doing the same soon with dogs.



today she spent about 2 - 3 hours away from them so that must if been nice ofr her 
they have started to day teh weaning process all bar 2 ate food


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

i'm so envious of you right now!!!! they are gorgeous!!!!! i'm looking for a kitten but there are absolutly none available where i am!


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*j*

awwwwwwww lovley


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> or there could be more than one daddy?


 There could indeed, but I'd stake my reputation that if there was the other one was black too!! :lol2:



rach1980 said:


> ooooooooooh can that happen?


Yes Rach it can - actually it can happen with most animals because they produce multiple eggs, so some eggs could be fertilised by one male and other eggs can be fertilised by other males. 

With cats they don't even ovulate until they are mated - it's the actual act of mating that starts ovulation off and so the eggs aren't even there for fertilising for another 20+ hours after the first mating - that's why cats continue to come into season until they are mated and why they are so 'driven' to be mated compared to dogs, for instance, because dogs ovulate then come into season and if they aren't mated that's everything finished for maybe 6 months until they ovulate again.



Shell195 said:


> More like this Oriental Blue


Yes, now obviously this is a pedigree oriential, not a cross, but you can see what I meant about the shape of the head on your girl Gina - she has that triangular shape that you look for in an oriental. Obviously she's not as exaggerated as this, her eyes aren't as almond shaped and like I said her ears are a bit high, but I'm pretty sure there's oriental (or siamese)in her somewhere. And yes Gina - they have a very loud raucous sort of miaow!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Flutterbye said:


> i'm so envious of you right now!!!! they are gorgeous!!!!! i'm looking for a kitten but there are absolutly none available where i am!


trust me there be aheletrs near you with many starys like MAnu here that need your help 
my local one gets 3 - 4 pregannt strays a week. thats just one in cambridge


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> today she spent about 2 - 3 hours away from them so that must if been nice ofr her
> they have started to day teh weaning process all bar 2 ate food


Sounds like its going well then. 

I remember years ago we rehomed a female cat from a lady...well I brought her actually for my hubby. Anyway, I thought when we went for her that she was a bit tubby....tubby was right three days later she gave birth...OMG....Sadly we didnt know she was pregnant as we hadnt had chance to get her to the vet, so we lost the first kitten (silver tabby) but she had another two.

I loved it when they started on solid foods as they used to get it everywhere. Sadly we didnt keep them but found the a super home through a nurse at our vets.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, now obviously this is a pedigree oriential, not a cross, but you can see what I meant about the shape of the head on your girl Gina - she has that triangular shape that you look for in an oriental. Obviously she's not as exaggerated as this, her eyes aren't as almond shaped and like I said her ears are a bit high, but I'm pretty sure there's oriental (or siamese)in her somewhere. And yes Gina - they have a very loud raucous sort of miaow!!


she is grump lol.. she wants rid of her kittens 
and he rmeow.. im sure is goign to get annoying lol
or wil i get used to it? lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> Sounds like its going well then.
> 
> I remember years ago we rehomed a female cat from a lady...well I brought her actually for my hubby. Anyway, I thought when we went for her that she was a bit tubby....tubby was right three days later she gave birth...OMG....Sadly we didnt know she was pregnant as we hadnt had chance to get her to the vet, so we lost the first kitten (silver tabby) but she had another two.
> 
> I loved it when they started on solid foods as they used to get it everywhere. Sadly we didnt keep them but found the a super home through a nurse at our vets.


awwww


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sadly we lost the mum a few years later when we were away on holiday. 

Friends were looking after the pets and a window was left open, she tried to get out and got caught, by the time they found her it was too late to save her.

It wasnt their fault though, we had horrid windows in our old house.

We were all gutted.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Vicky12 said:


> Sadly we lost the mum a few years later when we were away on holiday.
> 
> Friends were looking after the pets and a window was left open, she tried to get out and got caught, by the time they found her it was too late to save her.
> 
> ...


 r,i,p little one


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> she is grump lol.. she wants rid of her kittens


When the kittens get to this stage the mother does tend to want to spend time away from them - it's her way of encouraging them to wean and to give her a chance to slow down the milk production and start to put back what she has lost. However, it doesn't necessarily mean that she wants rid of them permanently, which is what a lot of people seem to think is the case. Quite often she just wants a break and a bit of peace (don't we all at some time in our lives!), but then will begin to enjoy them more when they are less dependent on her.



freekygeeky said:


> and he rmeow.. im sure is goign to get annoying lol
> or wil i get used to it? lol


Depends on you that one!! The noise they make isn't to everyone's taste, that's for sure. One of the reasons why I used to say to people that Siamese and Orientals aren't for the faint hearted! They're demanding and loud and won't shut up just because you tell them to if they are asking for attention.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> When the kittens get to this stage the mother does tend to want to spend time away from them - it's her way of encouraging them to wean and to give her a chance to slow down the milk production and start to put back what she has lost. However, it doesn't necessarily mean that she wants rid of them permanently, which is what a lot of people seem to think is the case. Quite often she just wants a break and a bit of peace (don't we all at some time in our lives!), but then will begin to enjoy them more when they are less dependent on her.
> 
> Depends on you that one!! The noise they make isn't to everyone's taste, that's for sure. One of the reasons why I used to say to people that Siamese and Orientals aren't for the faint hearted! They're demanding and loud and won't shut up just because you tell them to if they are asking for attention.


hehe!! im sure she and the kittens will be fine, its their first day nitgh here im sure they all just need time to settle in etc, i do love th elittle ones, and graham wants to kidnap the tabby she has stunnning markings for a tabby.. lol


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> r,i,p little one


Thanks.

One of my current moggies has just come in, doing his usual meowing chattering..lol

He is such a baby.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> When the kittens get to this stage the mother does tend to want to spend time away from them - it's her way of encouraging them to wean and to give her a chance to slow down the milk production and start to put back what she has lost. However, it doesn't necessarily mean that she wants rid of them permanently, which is what a lot of people seem to think is the case. Quite often she just wants a break and a bit of peace (don't we all at some time in our lives!), but then will begin to enjoy them more when they are less dependent on her.
> 
> Depends on you that one!! The noise they make isn't to everyone's taste, that's for sure. One of the reasons why I used to say to people that Siamese and Orientals aren't for the faint hearted! *They're demanding and loud and won't shut up just because you tell them to if they are asking for attention.*


Saffy is just like this and her meow is kind of a rrrrrrrooowwwwwwwwww rrrrrrrrrrooooowwwwwwwwwwww if you see what i mean? i know she is a cross (but i cant remember what of) i remember when i first saw her i commented on the mark she has on her head and the lady said this wouldeventually look like an M which it has.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

All tabby cats have this "M" marking on their head, irrespective of whether they are spotted tabbies, mackerel tabbies, classic tabbies or ticked tabbies.

There are loads of legends about how the tabby came by this letter "M". One is that when Jesus was born in the stable, it was cold through the night and Mary asked the animals in the manger to come closer to warm him up. There wasn't enough room for that, but then a little tabby cat came in nestled next to the baby, keeping him warm and purring to him. Mary was so grateful she granted him her initial "M" on his forehead.

Another is an Islamic one that Mohammed loved cats and gave them the letter.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

serz said:


> They are just so cute. I would keep the grey one and i the black one with the blue eyes. Gorgeous keep the pics coming hun


 I am agreeing with you on that I love the black and blue eyes, and the sleepy grey one .


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to say all bar the tabby are male  she is the only one!!
they are all now eating fine , but still haveing milk off mum too! got to start wormign them tonight though, worms... yummy..
and the amount they all poo in one night is CRAZY!!!

p.s one seeems to have ''wonky'' eyes.... why and is this ok?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What do you mean wonky eyes?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What do you mean wonky eyes?


pic frm yesterday but this is the cat


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

also im just about to giev them their wormign stuff..
its 1 notch on the syringe per 1 kg of animal....
now they are no way near that size, how the hell ddo i do it acuratly.?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

The little grey tabby looks just like my little Millie - what a sweetheart


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> also im just about to giev them their wormign stuff..
> its 1 notch on the syringe per 1 kg of animal....
> now they are no way near that size, how the hell ddo i do it acuratly.?


Then you probably need a smaller syringe. It's hard to advise without knowing which wormer you are using.

When I wormed I used Liquid Panacur and the dose was 0.5ml per 1Kg of body weight for 3 consecutive days so I used a 1ml diabetic syringe. 

When my kittens were about 4 weeks old they weighed about 500g and so the dose was 0.25ml. 

You'll need to weigh your kittens as accurately as possible and then work it out. If it is liquid Panacur you are using here is the dosage.

0.1ml per 200g
0.2ml per 400g
0.3ml per 600g
0.4ml per 800g
0.5ml per 1000g
0.6ml per 1200g
0.7ml per 1400g
0.8ml per 1600g
0.9ml per 1800g
1 ml per 2 Kg

But like I said you need a 1ml diabetic syringe from your vet to be accurate in your dosage.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> pic frm yesterday but this is the cat


im sure if im wrong someone else will correct me, but to me those eyes are just kitten eyes, most of my mistys kittens looked like that but all ok now they are 3 and 4
C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Then you probably need a smaller syringe. It's hard to advise without knowing which wormer you are using.
> 
> When I wormed I used Liquid Panacur and the dose was 0.5ml per 1Kg of body weight for 3 consecutive days so I used a 1ml diabetic syringe.
> 
> ...


okthank you.
What i have is panacur 18.75 oral paste, in a 5g syrigne (each dosage is 5g.)
it says on the back, it says 1kg - 5grams..
for 3 days.

thank you for your help, im goign to have to get a better syringe at on monday. i know they have worms though, seen them..




rach1980 said:


> im sure if im wrong someone else will correct me, but to me those eyes are just kitten eyes, most of my mistys kittens looked like that but all ok now they are 3 and 4
> C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
> 1.02.21
> 1.02.05


all the rest have ''normal''eys his are wonky im sure they are lol.. slightly not lined type thing... hmmm


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Panacur comes in 2 different strengths. I always use 10% strength as you need less of it but they also do 2.5% and a paste. As Eileen says weigh them as accurately as poss or they will get the squits and dont forget to worm mum at the same time


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

His eyes look fine to me just has a surprised look on his face:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hey rach you got a secret message thing going on again:lol2: This baby looks like my Charlie Put to sleep after getting bladder stones that couldnt be cured he ended up convulsing and was given eternal sleep to save any further suffering.There is a post about him being shot and kicked then having his leg amputated, I believe all this was connected and one day I will get my revenge. He was the best cat ever


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Hey rach you got a secret message thing going on again:lol2:


i know its weird and its bugging me now:bash: lol
freekygeeky(sorry cant remember your real name) yeah i can see the wonky thing you mean, but it is how mine have all looked cos i remember with mistys first litter i said to craig, they were bog eyed, lol

C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Her name is Gina I think:lol2: Rach have you pmd the mods and asked why?


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah shell i reported a post earlier so hopefully they will be able to let me know


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Introduction time me thinks. Ill go first
Michelle 49 A trustee of an Animal sanctuary,divorced once and living with my wonderful OH Steve who wants to get married asap.I have 3 kids Daniel 21, Sophie 19 and Christopher 17 and you know the rest .Whos next


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

with the eye thing, when we first found bendgio he had eyes like this, which would become more crossed with stress, the vet said he may of had a stroke or a very heavy period of stress when he was younger, or it might just be something he was born with, we will never know what it was but he did grow out of it, and its how he got his name bendigo bungeye :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe thank you everyone, graham took a great 'supsised' pic of tom today i will post them tommorrow (the baby black and white one!!)
Gina


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i'll go. Rachel 28 mum of 3 (2 girls Felicia 10, Tegan 7 and a boy Cameron who will be 5 in january) originally from leeds, now living in bridlington a little seaside town in east yorkshire with the kids and my fella craig 25 who is originally from barnsley. love animals always have. dont work but am starting an OU course in accounting next week.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

alsooooo another question..

mummy cat spent ALL last nigth crying growling and hissing, she doesnt like to be with her kittens....

hmph?

also the babies are tending to get poo over their tails and bums, and mum isnt cleanig that up, or the kitten, so at the moe i am havign to do so, this normal?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She sounds very stressed.Probably will be ok when she settles down.How old are the kitts now, they should be using the litter tray so maybe you need to show them how. Perhaps cover part of the cage so she can hide away as it will make her feel more secure or put an upturned box she can get in


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Panacur comes in 2 different strengths. I always use 10% strength as you need less of it but they also do 2.5% and a paste. As Eileen says weigh them as accurately as poss or they will get the squits and dont forget to worm mum at the same time


Well it's a few years since I wormed any kittens, but I'm sure it was the 10% liquid I used as I found it easier to dose. It tastes absolutely gross and the kittens loathe it, so the less they had to have the better and easier it was to dose them!


freekygeeky said:


> alsooooo another question..
> 
> mummy cat spent ALL last nigth crying growling and hissing, she doesnt like to be with her kittens....
> 
> ...


Do you know exactly how old the kittens are? They seem to me to be older than the 4 weeks you mentioned before they arrived, but I guess the mum is trying to discourage them from feeding from her and that is why she doesn't want to be with them, like I said earlier, this stage will probably pass, once they aren't continually pestering her for milk.

The cleaning of the bums, well once they start weaning it's not a very pleasant job for the mother and if she's got 5 (is it 5?) kittens to clean up after, she must be fed up of it! I would just continue to clean them up afterwards until they get the hang of it themselves.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now I'll go next on the introductions. As you can see from my signature I'm Eileen, I'm married to Barry who is my 3rd husband and we've been together for 26 years. My first husband was killed motor cycle racing way back in 1972 and I divorced my second husband! I have 2 children - my son Iain (36) from my first marriage who has 2 daughters aged 11 (Mollie)and 3 (Ellie) and my daughter Elise (33) from my second marriage who has a daughter Chloe aged 9.

I look after 2 children aged 1½ and 3½ one day a week and work at an animal sanctuary one day regularly per week with a lot of extra days now and then.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure it must be Ginas turn for an intro


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> She sounds very stressed.Probably will be ok when she settles down.How old are the kitts now, they should be using the litter tray so maybe you need to show them how. Perhaps cover part of the cage so she can hide away as it will make her feel more secure or put an upturned box she can get in


teh kittens are 4 weeks old. she is perefct as soon as you left her out off the cage, she has her own space, and she just goes to sleep or grooms herself  she sits on to pof the cat little tray (which has a high lid) they cant get to her there, but she cant sit up striaght there... thats where she was sitting and crying all night.



feorag said:


> Well it's a few years since I wormed any kittens, but I'm sure it was the 10% liquid I used as I found it easier to dose. It tastes absolutely gross and the kittens loathe it, so the less they had to have the better and easier it was to dose them!
> Do you know exactly how old the kittens are? They seem to me to be older than the 4 weeks you mentioned before they arrived, but I guess the mum is trying to discourage them from feeding from her and that is why she doesn't want to be with them, like I said earlier, this stage will probably pass, once they aren't continually pestering her for milk.
> 
> The cleaning of the bums, well once they start weaning it's not a very pleasant job for the mother and if she's got 5 (is it 5?) kittens to clean up after, she must be fed up of it! I would just continue to clean them up afterwards until they get the hang of it themselves.


they are 4 weeks old 
she has 6 
i just dont liek to keep her in there with them when she obviosuly dosnt want to be there crying and hissing all night cant be right? when she is out she is perfect though, she is great cat :
Ok thank you, they use to litter tray perfectly, they all know what to do 
but the cleaning no one is doing ti! lol, i am!!!!! and it keeps dryign in there tails before i get there! grr!!

by teh way all are boys bar 1 

hehe






ill introduce myself

Im Gina  19 very nearly 20! 
I work with special needs children in the holidays and resbite care, and on saturdays. i would full time looking after all my animals, including this litter now! lol ! i have also just started uni after a gap year dpign a foundation course.  i am engaged to garahm on here (master of darkness) and i have been seeing him for 3 years now  hopefully soon we will geta place of our own!!

Gina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im sure it must be Ginas turn for an intro


hehe!


p.s i dont really have the student 20 year old life style  its taken up by animals, geckos, lizards, cats, kittens, and my love and joy of art phtoography, the countryside, and my work, disabled children


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: I used to work in a Residential home for children with special needs absolutely loved it.:flrt:....................................Whos turn for an intro now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I used to work in a Residential home for children with special needs absolutely loved it.:flrt:....................................Whos turn for an intro now


hehe 
:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on Amalthea - all I know about you is that you're American - give us more info!! Pleeeeez!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Goodmorning girls...................and boys..............Thats Eileen, Rachel, Gina and me introduced who is next??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

helooooooooo!!
well that night was better she wasnt crying hissing etc too much last night.
seh just had 30 mins away from her babies, as i fed them and her. Im not liking the cat litter they use... yuck! smart something or other?... one question i have is fooooooodd.... they have kitten (whiskers) food, it says feed the mum as much as she wants of it... how much should a adult cat be eating?
i have named three of them just need names for the black ones now.
tabby is strudel (as in the pudding)
grey tabby is scooby (at the moment..not sure if it will stay)
black and white is tom
them i have 3 black ones, one playful, one crazy, and one shy 

i will post new pics of the individual ones tonight


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> helooooooooo!!
> well that night was better she wasnt crying hissing etc too much last night.
> seh just had 30 mins away from her babies, as i fed them and her. Im not liking the cat litter they use... yuck! smart something or other?... one question i have is fooooooodd.... they have kitten (whiskers) food, it says feed the mum as much as she wants of it... how much should a adult cat be eating?
> i have named three of them just need names for the black ones now.
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, lol You know your gonna find it harder to let them go now they have names doncha? :lol2: i'm fighting myself not to name my 4 but the kids keep this can be called this and that can be called that, lol

C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## welsh_lady21 (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG i want that little grey one!!!!!!!!!! I am in love:flrt::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, lol You know your gonna find it harder to let them go now they have names doncha? :lol2: i'm fighting myself not to name my 4 but the


I was just gonna post that Gina had broken the cardinal rule. Like I told you in my pm, Gina, if you give them names, you give them identities and make them members of your family which makes it harder to then have to give them up!! :bash:

Rach, stick to your guns - you are absolutely right if you give them names you'll find it harder to part with them and it'll be much worse for your children because once they start calling them names they will see them as their pets. It's harder for children to understand the logistics of keeping pets in the right conditions etc, which involves how many you have, and that it's not a good idea to just keep them all just cos they've lived in your house for 8/12 weeks.

By the way Rach, while on the subject of children, I love that photograph of your 3 in your Avatar. I remember when you posted it on the "post photos of your children" thread absolutely months ago and I commented then, but every time I look at it I think you must be so proud of them because they beautiful children and that photograph is brilliant!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> I was just gonna post that Gina had broken the cardinal rule. Like I told you in my pm, Gina, if you give them names, you give them identities and make them members of your family which makes it harder to then have to give them up!! :bash:
> 
> Rach, stick to your guns - you are absolutely right if you give them names you'll find it harder to part with them and it'll be much worse for your children because once they start calling them names they will see them as their pets. It's harder for children to understand the logistics of keeping pets in the right conditions etc, which involves how many you have, and that it's not a good idea to just keep them all just cos they've lived in your house for 8/12 weeks.
> 
> *By the way Rach, while on the subject of children, I love that photograph of your 3 in your Avatar. I remember when you posted it on the "post photos of your children" thread absolutely months ago and I commented then, but every time I look at it I think you must be so proud of them because they beautiful children and that photograph is brilliant!*


i am very proud of them, especially when people say they are the best behaved of mine and my sisters children, who are all spoiled little sods and really badly behaved. as i tell people we dont have much but we get by my children are loved, know how to treat animals and are polite around strangers and in other peoples houses. the picture is a year old now we are going to take them back to the same spot and get an updated one, it was a spur of the moment pic but i love it 

C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i know i know, i was told i have to name them though so they get used to being called somethign, so when they go to their new home they will have names which they come to if that makes sense.. lol
liek Minu, she is comming to her name now 
trust me... teh 3 i have named are the ones i want to keep... lol
i think i might be able to purswade dad to keep one


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Thing is though. Giving them names that they know to come to adds confusion. The people who adopt the cats might not like the names and want to change em.

Also the mother is stunning as are the kittens so I can't see them struggling to find homes. I'd love to volunteer but I'd try not to keep any babies back for myself as it limits how many you can help in future.. just my opinion though and not having a go.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Thing is though. Giving them names that they know to come to adds confusion. The people who adopt the cats might not like the names and want to change em.
> 
> Also the mother is stunning as are the kittens so I can't see them struggling to find homes. I'd love to volunteer but I'd try not to keep any babies back for myself as it limits how many you can help in future.. just my opinion though and not having a go.


oh well. its not me who is in charge im just the slave lol!
i have about 4 homes lined up in theory anyway *fingers crossed*
they will defintaly all go they are all stunning


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

awww i love the mummy she looks exactly like my old cat she was a blue tonkinese :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Thing is though. Giving them names that they know to come to adds confusion. The people who adopt the cats might not like the names and want to change em.


Totally agree with you there Katie - that's just bullsh*t. You DON'T have to give them names Gina! As I told you in my pm I kept kittens for 13 weeks and if they weren't sold before they left they weren't given names - they were referred to as No.1, No.2 etc and if I wanted them to come to me I made encouraging noises and that worked fine, "kitty kitty" "puss puss" and just general encouraging kissy noises works fine - in the few weeks that you will have them they won't learn their names anyway, so what's the point? The only kittens that left my house with a name were those that were booked before they were ready to leave and I called them by the names the owners chose.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At The Sanctuary we never name litters of kittens, they dont know them anyway. My cats since time began answer to 
"K I T T T T E N N N S S S" shouted in a loud screechy voice. it brings them all together almost instantly. I adopted this when my cats used to roam as the noise carried far and wide. They all have names but this is my en mass recall voice :lol2: Im sure a fair few people have fell out of bed in the past when this has been put to use :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

dunno why but for as long as i can remember the call everyone in my family have used is sssssspssssssssspsssssspssssssssspssssssssssp :lol: it gets em all runing to you straight away like just now we had sunday dinner and they all got the leftover chicken i ssssspssssspssssspssssssp'd and they all came running


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How do other people call their cats??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol
turning in to an odd thread lol

to call my cats i say zingi and ginger, they come straight away 

lol

just weighed them all reay to give them their worming stuff

they range from 425 - 525 grams

is this normal? none look thin mind.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I call mine by name cos they know them, but the kittens I used to do the pssss wssss wssss wsss noise and they would all come running - they learn that something nice usually happens when I make this noise (like they get fed!!!)

And when they're out in the garden and I need to go out so have to get them in I go to the door and shout "cats in" and clap my hands and they all come a runnin' :lol2:

Gina if those kittens are only 4 weeks old then that is a good weight for them, but like I said without having a size comparison, just looking at their development and the ear placement I thought they looked well grown and developed for 4 weeks.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I call mine by name cos they know them, but the kittens I used to do the pssss wssss pssss wsss noise and they would all come running - they learn that something nice usually happens when I make this noise (like they get fed!!!)
> 
> Gina if those kittens are only 4 weeks old then that is a good weight for them, but like I said without having a size comparison, just looking at their development and the ear placement I thought they looked older than 4 weeks.


ok thank you, graham took pics of them last night on my hands so i will get tehm up tonight, that should help re the size.
no one will know how old they are acuratly i guess as they wer eborn on the streets i guess?
i got this pic the other day, this is on an average 2 bowl bowl.. lol..and there is agolf ball in the back ground..
better re the size or?


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> OH my...
> I said no ginger ones, but these are SOOO cute,
> even my dad the one who doesnt like cats thinks they are
> adoriable! He loves the mum.
> ...


OMG they are gorgeous so cute

My cats come to their names too but they play fetch as well so i'm sure there is some doggy thing going on there lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got the weight charts for all my litters of kittens and, bearing in mind that I bred Somalis which are a foreign type cat, so never big and Siamese which are skinny malinks but deceptively heavy those weights are very similar to my weights for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've got the weight charts for all my litters of kittens and, bearing in mind that I bred Somalis which are a foreign type cat, so never big and Siamese which are skinny malinks but deceptively heavy those weights are very similar to my weights for 4-5 weeks.


ok tahank you very much


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah see for us the 'chchchchch' call always worked when they were going to get treats, or tea time. rest of the time they got called by their name. Funnily enough with Sophie,Meg & Harriet if you did the ssspsspss noise they thought they were in trouble and would scarper. Mum also taught it them so that if strangers approached them doing that noise they wouldn't go to em :?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Going by a litter born at The Sanctuary yours look about 5/6 weeks ish.If Mum wasnt eating properly this would have stunted the kittens growth. The ear set and stance deff makes them appear older than the 4 week estimate.When weaning 4 week old kittens they tend to suck there food and get totally covered in it. This is my opinion anyway:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Going by a litter born at The Sanctuary yours look about 5/6 weeks ish.If Mum wasnt eating properly this would have stunted the kittens growth. The ear set and stance deff makes them appear older than the 4 week estimate.When weaning 4 week old kittens they tend to suck there food and get totally covered in it. This is my opinion anyway:lol2:


i guess they could of been just going on the size? they would of been stunted i guess by not gettign enough at teh begginning of their lives. they are so cute.. they still havent got their balance compleltly righ tyet.. very funny to watch! and they dont run they bounce whihc is SO cute! the weaning is going ok they take food a little bit.. btut as soon as they see mum, they drink from her.. will they stop this soon? 
and when will they clean/groom themselves..
most maybe all ahve diarhea(sp) i was tdlt his could be down to the weaning uppsetting their stomaches for a few days? anyway its getting over them on their tails etc and i have to clean them up, mum nor they cleanit up.. YUCK!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Going by a litter born at The Sanctuary yours look about 5/6 weeks ish.If Mum wasnt eating properly this would have stunted the kittens growth. The ear set and stance deff makes them appear older than the 4 week estimate.When weaning 4 week old kittens they tend to suck there food and get totally covered in it. This is my opinion anyway:lol2:


Mine too - it's the ear placement that gives it away for me. I thought 5 weeks at least, given that these are from a queen that hasn't been fed the optimum diet and possibly wasn't in extremely good health before she fell pregnant. When I looked at them at their food bowl in Gina's first photograph I thought, no way 4 week old 'neglected' kittens would look that good and certainly if that's their weight then they are I think older than 4 weeks.

The diarrhoea will probably just be the rich food that they aren't used to yet and I'm sure they'll settle down eventually. I'm surprised that they aren't cleaning, because this is something I see my kittens doing from just over a week old and onwards - in fact with cats as soon as they develop any sort of co-ordination at all, they start cleaning themselves.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Did I read you were feeding Whiskas kitten food? It is known to give the squits.Try them on cooked chicken for a couple of days then gradually introduce to another kitten food brand(kit e kat etc) I dont feed tinned so its hard to advise on this. Have they tried the dried food yet? Sometimes they seem to enjoy the crunchy food more than the wet. Having an upset tummy is not good so the sooner you can stop it the better.Im not surprised Mum isnt cleaning up after them.Oh the joys of fostering:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Mine too - it's the ear placement that gives it away for me. I thought 5 weeks at least, given that these are from a queen that hasn't been fed the optimum diet and possibly wasn't in extremely good health before she fell pregnant. When I looked at them at their food bowl in Gina's first photograph I thought, no way 4 week old 'neglected' kittens would look that good and certainly if that's their weight then they are I think older than 4 weeks.
> 
> The diarrhoea will probably just be the rich food that they aren't used to yet and I'm sure they'll settle down eventually. I'm surprised that they aren't cleaning, because this is something I see my kittens doing from just over a week old and onwards - in fact with cats as soon as they develop any sort of co-ordination at all, they start cleaning themselves.





Shell195 said:


> Did I read you were feeding Whiskas kitten food? It is known to give the squits.Try them on cooked chicken for a couple of days then gradually introduce to another kitten food brand(kit e kat etc) I dont feed tinned so its hard to advise on this. Have they tried the dried food yet? Sometimes they seem to enjoy the crunchy food more than the wet. Having an upset tummy is not good so the sooner you can stop it the better.Im not surprised Mum isnt cleaning up after them.Oh the joys of fostering:lol2:


thanky for your hhelp!
i have to feed them what i have been given, so hopefully they will get better *fingers crossed* teh cleaning is odd, but i gues steh fact that its runny doesnt help. they do have crunchy food, but they dont seem that keen the tabby loves it though!! lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you tried adding a little water to the biscuits just to get the ones not so keen used to the taste?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Have you tried adding a little water to the biscuits just to get the ones not so keen used to the taste?


nop, ill try that tonight.  how much water? till they are soggy or... just a little bit?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Try either and see if they will eat it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Did I read you were feeding Whiskas kitten food? It is known to give the squits.Try them on cooked chicken for a couple of days then gradually introduce to another kitten food brand(kit e kat etc) I dont feed tinned so its hard to advise on this. Have they tried the dried food yet? Sometimes they seem to enjoy the crunchy food more than the wet. Having an upset tummy is not good so the sooner you can stop it the better.Im not surprised Mum isnt cleaning up after them.Oh the joys of fostering:lol2:


We never fed ours Whiskas - we weaned onto Felix kitten wet food and it was fine - actually we don't ever feed our adults Whiskas either, they much prefer Felix.

As far as the dried food goes, we used to put some in a polythene bag and bash it with a rolling pin until it was crumbs. Then after each meal, we used to put a meal's worth into a dish, pour enough water to _just_ cover it and leave it to soak until it was time for the next meal, by which time it was soft and then just add a small amount of wet food to it.

Once they get used to eating it, gradually add less water and leave bigger bits until they are eating the dried food at its normal size and dry.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok thank you 
i did today put some in with the wet food, ill see if they eat it
if not ill try that idea 
than kyou


feorag said:


> We never fed ours Whiskas - we weaned onto Felix kitten wet food and it was fine - actually we don't ever feed our adults Whiskas either, they much prefer Felix.
> 
> As far as the dried food goes, we used to put some in a polythene bag and bash it with a rolling pin until it was crumbs. Then after each meal, we used to put a meal's worth into a dish, pour enough water to _just_ cover it and leave it to soak until it was time for the next meal, by which time it was soft and then just add a small amount of wet food to it.
> 
> Once they get used to eating it, gradually add less water and leave bigger bits until they are eating the dried food at its normal size and dry.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We used to break ours up when weaning cos I've had a small 3 week old kitten choke on a piece of kibble (its mother's food, not something I deliberately fed to it, I hasten to add). It was too big to swallow and the kitten hadn't enough strength and teeth to break it up. Taught me a valuable lesson!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> We used to break ours up when weaning cos I've had a small 3 week old kitten choke on a piece of kibble (its mother's food, not something I deliberately fed to it, I hasten to add). It was too big to swallow and the kitten hadn't enough strength and teeth to break it up. Taught me a valuable lesson!!



 thats awful


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DIAL UP WARNING

LOTS OF PHOTOS COMMING UP, A FEW POSTS WILL BE MADE SO DONT POST UNTIL I SAY FINISHED hehe!!!

First of all grahams fav..cant you tell!!




























































































MORE TO GO DONT POST YET!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My fav!!

this is when he looks and is being cute, tust me he turns in to an evil cat! lol
























































And Tom


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

and the black 3..

onw pure balck 
one black with a white bit on his front
and one black with a white bit on his belly

this is all!!














































Thats all, hope you like, tell me what you tink!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bumpy ! anyone like them!? Eileen? Shell?!?!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The mum looks a lot like my missing girl Misty. She went missing a few months ago and was heavily pregnant but would never put weight on .

the grey tabby looks gorgeous btw


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> The mum looks a lot like my missing girl Misty. She went missing a few months ago and was heavily pregnant but would never put weight on .
> 
> the grey tabby looks gorgeous btw


 keep looking


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry Gina, been downstairs having tea and stuff!!

They look a very well balanced litter - from the photographs all appear to be similar sizes and about the size I would expect at 4/5 weeks old. The grey tabby's eyes appear to be OK when you look at them straight ahead, is it maybe cos when he looks to the side one pupil responds better than the other. Can't see anything wrong with him in the 'head on' photograph.

All in all they look quite delightful!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol! i was waiting for you :blush:
hehe
thank you!
the smallest one is the tabby but she is a girl and cute and cute ! only by abour 100 grams frm the heaviest one. 
he only seems to get funny eyes when he is lol i call it ''back ward ears''' basically when he is angry.. whihc is nearly all the time... 
i hvent managd to get a pic when he is angry...tis very funny.

you liek their bellys? the tabbies? so CUTE and the pic of tom.. he looks so worried, he has a very worried face all the time hehe



feorag said:


> Sorry Gina, been downstairs having tea and stuff!!
> 
> They look a very well balanced litter - from the photographs all appear to be similar sizes and about the size I would expect at 4/5 weeks old. The grey tabby's eyes appear to be OK when you look at them straight ahead, is it maybe cos when he looks to the side one pupil responds better than the other. Can't see anything wrong with him in the 'head on' photograph.
> 
> All in all they look quite delightful!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

p.s i missed out a pic, my fav two


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ooops been to B&Q bathroom hunting :lol2:Aaah Gina they are gorgeous.They look really well too. They wont have trouble finding new homes:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> you liek their bellys? the tabbies? so CUTE and the pic of tom.. he looks so worried, he has a very worried face all the time hehe


:lol2: I laughed when I saw their bellies, cos my first and instinctive thought was "Oh no barring on the belly" highly undesirable in a Somali I'm afraid!!! :lol2:

By the way, no question that you've sexed the blue tabby correctly!! That's a boy all right!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ooops been to B&Q bathroom hunting :lol2:Aaah Gina they are gorgeous.They look really well too. They wont have trouble finding new homes:flrt::flrt:



hehe 



feorag said:


> :lol2: I laughed when I saw their bellies, cos my first and instinctive thought was "Oh no barring on the belly" highly undesirable in a Somali I'm afraid!!! :lol2:
> 
> By the way, no question that you've sexed the blue tabby correctly!! That's a boy all right!! :lol2:



pffft i couldnt do this pure bred shtuff.. thats what i think is Cute!! so cute!!
good old moggy and im happy both cats and dogs hehe!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just to say they are all doing great!
All bar one now eat food 
That one is Scooby!!! lol
They are getting bigger and so is mummy 
Finially!
I weighed one today (he juped on the scales, so i thought i woudl make the most of it!) he weigheed 475 - 500 a few days back, he now weihs 625!

Im getting VERY attatched to scooyy and tom!.... eek!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

p.s how do i get a kitten to eat food, i have tried the putting feet in it, i have tried leaving him with out his mum, putting him in the food, pttting it on his nose, mushign it up, cruching it up etc etc

any ideas?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Try tiny bits of cooked chicken just to get his interest they either love it or hate it. Some kitts seem to be secret eaters.. i used to hide when I fed my fosters and would usually find the none eater tucking into mums food LOL


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Try tiny bits of cooked chicken just to get his interest they either love it or hate it. Some kitts seem to be secret eaters.. i used to hide when I fed my fosters and would usually find the none eater tucking into mums food LOL



hehe! thank you 

HE seems to liek drinking the water -- so today i have put munchies in it justa few to add a ''flavour'' to it... hopefully it;ll work.. lol
or maybe im just crazy!

Also.... one more question, how much is an adult cat supposed to drink (i dont see mine drinking you see) Minu (mummy cat) is drinking a HELL of a lot of water.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's probably because she's still lactating. Ask any breast feeding mother how much she drank while breast feeding and she'll tell you - loads!!!

Also don't forget your boys go outside and so will be drinking puddle water etc outside. Most cats seem to much prefer drinking dirty water out of puddles than good clean tap water!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen, I couldnt have put it better myself Also if tinned food is fed it is about 75% water which is how come you need to feed so much compared to dried food. hope things are going well for you Eileen: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Anything but if the truth be known. My daughter was so fragile this morning it was painful to watch! And things didn't go well at all. In fact we're just about all (well my daughter, my ex-husband and I) back where we were 3 years go!! What a nightmare!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

had to take the mummy cat to the vets today with suspected maosis (sp)
she is fine but is suffereing with a LOT of gas, any way to solve this?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Does she wolf her food down at all Gina? Is she exercising much? I've read that ping pong balls in dishes can slow down greedy eaters which can reduce the amount of air gulped down as the cat eats. Or scattering the food around forcing the cat to forage. Apparently light exercise can help aid digestion and help to work out the gas. Could also be a food issue. High soy foods can cause intestinal gas. I'm suprised the vets didn't suggest anything though tbh :? 

I'm sure Shell or Eileen will have a better idea though. That's just a bit of reading i've done, never had the problem myself.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Does she wolf her food down at all Gina? Is she exercising much? I've read that ping pong balls in dishes can slow down greedy eaters which can reduce the amount of air gulped down as the cat eats. Or scattering the food around forcing the cat to forage. Apparently light exercise can help aid digestion and help to work out the gas. Could also be a food issue. High soy foods can cause intestinal gas. I'm suprised the vets didn't suggest anything though tbh :?
> 
> I'm sure Shell or Eileen will have a better idea though. That's just a bit of reading i've done, never had the problem myself.



Thank you 
The vets said she will be fine, but i know that if im full of air, im not comfortable!! lol
She wolfs down her food! Gobbles it all up in seconds!!!!
She doesnt get any excersise, she is in with the kittens all day unless i let her out, when i let her out she just sleeps! lol 
I Think i will have to scatter her food around etc etc
She eats all her food in seconds, a whole tins worth....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm suppose scattering tinned stuff won't be as easy as biccys. Hmmm maybe bring her out of the run with the babies to feed her seperately. That might slow her eating down a tad? Less competition as such. Not sure tbh. But if she does wolf her food down that won't be helping.

As for exercise hmmm never had a nursing mother so not sure if you can play with them like you would normally. But when she's out I can't see playing with a shoe lace doing her any harm at all. I've yet to find a cat who hates it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

maybe ill feed her little and often (more so than i do now?) thank you for your help. she will play a little but she wont move, she is very sleeping, and enjoys the moment s the kittens arent there by sleeping!! 


Katiexx said:


> Hmm suppose scattering tinned stuff won't be as easy as biccys. Hmmm maybe bring her out of the run with the babies to feed her seperately. That might slow her eating down a tad? Less competition as such. Not sure tbh. But if she does wolf her food down that won't be helping.
> 
> As for exercise hmmm never had a nursing mother so not sure if you can play with them like you would normally. But when she's out I can't see playing with a shoe lace doing her any harm at all. I've yet to find a cat who hates it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw I don't blame her. Poor sod, I was bad enough with one nephew to look after.. Can't imagine dealing with four or six of him as much as I love him!


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Aw I don't blame her. Poor sod, I was bad enough with one nephew to look after.. Can't imagine dealing with four or six of him as much as I love him!


hehe!!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

mg: lovely kittens the mother looks the same as my old tonkinese! :flrt:


----------

